# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  مسابقة أخــتــر جـــائــزتــكــ

## 7mammah

*مسابقه جديده أتمنى أن تنال استحسانكم* 
*واحظى فيها بروعة مشاركاتكم كما عودتموني* 
*والعنوان بيحكي كفاية* 
*في مسابقتنا هذه أنته تختار جايزتك* 

*مــســابــقــة أخـــتــر جـــائــزتــكــ* 
 
*♂♂l|][Ξ¯▪ـ‗* *موعد المسابقة* *‗ـ▪¯Ξ][|l♂♂* 
*المسابقة راح نبدأها الأثنين القادم* 
*والوقت المبدئي لها الساعة 10:30 بالليل* 


*￼҉￼ლਊლ«طريقة•.¸Ξ●●Ξالمسابقة»ლਊლ￼҉￼* 
*قبل بدء المسابقة بنصف ساعة والين موعد بدئها* 
*’يسمح لكل من يريد المشاركه بالجولة أن يضيف اسمه لقائمة المتسابقين* 
*والعدد المطلوب مبدئيا ً هو ( 14 ) مشترك وقابل للتغيير* 
*وبعد أن ينتهي المشتركون من تسجيل اسمائهم هنا في صفحة المسابقه* 
*وعندء بدء الجولة ستكون هناك أسئلة متنوعة ’تطرح* 
*سأقوم أنا بطرحها والأسئلة في كل المجالات الثقافية* 
*ومن يجيب أولا ً عليه استبـعــاد احد المتسابقين* 
*وهكذا إلى أن يصبح لدينا متسابق وحيد بالنهاية* 
*ويكون هو الفائز*  

*جوائز المسابقة وطريقة الفوز بالجائزة* 

 


*المتسابق الفائز هنا لديه أن يختار رقم*  
*بحيث يكون رقم من ( 1 ) إلى ( 14 )*  
*والجوائز متنوعة ومختبئة خلف هذه الأرقام وكل فائز وحظه* 
*والجوائز المتاحه لهذه المسابقه هي :* 
*بطاقة سوا بخمسين* 
*بطاقة سوا بعشرين* 
*بطاقة سوا بعشرة*
*اشتراك نت شهر يحددها المشترك*
*تقييم واحد*
*تقييمين*
*بطاقة سوا بعشرة*
*بطاقة سوا بعشرة* 
*ثلاث تقييمات*
*زيادة عدد 10 مشاركات* 
*زيادة 5 خمس مشاركات*
*بطاقة سوا عشرة* 
*20 ألف نقطة تقييم*
*تقييم واحد* 
*وطبعا ً ماراح يكونوا بهذا الترتيب ، إنما سيكونوا مبعثرين* 
*كل رقم خلفه احد هذه الجوائز وانته وحظك*  

*Ξ҉ൠ҉░▒▓█►Ϡ₡نقطة هامه◄█▓▒░░҉ൠ҉Ξ*  
*لست أنا من ستقوم بإعطاء الجائزة*  
*فأنا قبل كل جولة بوقت كاف ٍ أسلـّـم الجوائز بأرقامهن* 
*إلى مديرنا المشرف العام شبكة الناصرة* 
*وهو من سيتولى إبلاغ المتسابق بجائزته بعد إختياره لها* 
*وهو كذلك من سيقوم بإعطائها للفائز* 

*هذا كل مالدي لأقوله عن هذه المسابقة*  
*ولكن قد أحتاج للعودة للتعديل على هذه المشاركه فيما بعد* 
*وأتمنى ان تشاركوني* 
*كذلك أتمنى أن تخوضوا المسابقة بروح عالية وودية* 

*ودمتم سآآآلمين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحبااا انوووونه.*
*دوم تفأجيناا بافكار حلوووة وومتعه.*
*سلم فكرك الخصب بما يحويه.*
*ودائماا نحن بانتظاار مسابقاتك.*
*وكل عام وانتي بخير.*
*تحيااتي.*

----------


## عنيده

_شكلها بتطلع المسابقه جناااااااااااان وايد حلوووه .._ 


_الله يعطيج العافيه خيتوو .._ 


_وكل عام وانتي بخير .._ 


_بالتوفيق .._

----------


## looovely

* يعطيك العافيه انون*
*          وأكيد بتكون المسابقة حلوووووة دام فيها حماس*
*                  والفكرة مرررة روعة,,* 
*     وإن شاء الله نقدر نشارك,,لأن صاير الوقت زحمة شويات*
*                   وكل عام وانتي بخييييييييير* 
*              وع ـسـاااااااك من ع ــوااااادهـ*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

الفكره مره حلوه



دائما متميزه في مسابقتك يا أنين


وانشاء الله نشارك في المسابقه


وعيدك مبارك وكل عام وانتي بخير

----------


## همسة ألم

ماشاء الله 
مره الفكره جناااااااااااااااان
دائما خيه تبدعينا بأفكارك الهائلة 
وكل عام وانتين بألف خير 
من العايدين السعيدين 
تحياتووو

----------


## المتحير

ان شاء الله اشارك لاني بابحرين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ياي 
على صباحية العيد اسمع 
اخبار وافكار حلوه
تسلم لي الغاليه انونه على الأفكار المدهشة والحلوه كمان
وعيد سعيد

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابنتي العزيزة* 

*أنين* 

*افكار  روعة* 

*ننتظر  بدئ  المسابقة * 

*وان شاء الله تستقطب  كثيرا من المشاركين* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## النور الالهي

شكلها المسابقة تجنن او راح تطلع روعه تسلمي على هل الافكار

بس ابي اسال كيف اشترك في المسابقة لاني توي جديدة مااعرف

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

افكــارك مره روعه انون 
واكييد راح تكون حلوه ومميزه هالمسابقه 
يسلمووو وننتظهرها

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

فكرة تجنن انين 

دائماً مسابقتك حلوه

وبالتوفيق وكل عام وأنتم بخير

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*شذى الزهراء عيدج مبارك وعساج من عواده حبيبتي شذى ..هلا فيش شذى وأكون محظوظه لو شرفتيني بالمشاركة فأنتي من المحترفات في مسابقات السرعة وأتمنى لك ِ كل التوفيق عزيزتي شذى* 
*سيتم تقييمك ِ لأنك ِ صاحبة أول مشاركه كما هي العادة عندما أضع موضوع جديد أقيـّـم أول مشاركه* 
*عنيدة* 
*عيدج مبارك عنيده وكل عام وأنتي بألف خير .. وأنتي تملكي بالفعل عناد في المسابقات وحضورج للمسابقه راح يزيدها روعه .. أنتظر حضورج* 
*looovely* 
*كل عام وأنتي بخير looovely وعيد سعيد .. أنتي كمان سريعه في مثل هذا النوع من المسابقات وأمنية لي أتشرف بحضوركم* 
*الأمل الوردي* 
*تسلمي عزيزتي من ذوقك ِ يالغلا وعيد مبارك وينعاد علينا وعليكم* 
*ومشاركتك ِ تسعدني وتشرفني* 
*همسة ألم*  
*محبة القسم العام همسة ألم عيد مبارك وكل عام وأنتي بخير* 
*وإن شاء الله تشاركين*  
*المتحير* 
*عيدكم مبارك وإن شاء الله تنافس في هذه المسابقة* 
*عفاف الهدى* 
*معلمه عفاف عيد سعيد وكل سنة وأنتي طيبه معلمه* 
*ويلا خليش مستعده للمشاركه .. تسلمي معلمه الله يسعدش دوم* 
*أبو طارق* 
*والدي العزيز ... كل عام وانته بخير ..رغم فارق العمر بينك وبين المشاركين لكنك أثبتت من قبل أنك سريع* *في هذا النوع من المسابقات وراح تزيد صفحتي تألقا ً بمشاركتك*
*مرره مبسوطه بأنك راح تشاركنا ياوالدي* 
*النور الإلهي* 
*كل سنه وانتي طيبه عزيزتي النور الألهي ... وأنتي الآن بالفعل مشتركة فقط كل ما عليكي أن تأتي لهذه الصفحه يوم الأثنين القادم وتكتبي اسمك هنا الساعه مابين 9:30 إلى 10:20 وسأسجلك ِ مشاركه معنا إن شاء الله* 
*أحلى بنت زعلانه* 
*عيد سعيد عزيزتي أحلى بنت زعلانه*  
*وإن شاء الله روعة المسابقة ما تتم ّ إلا بحضوركم ومشاركتكم*  
*أراكي في الموعد المحدد إن شاء الله*

*{حلم شاعرة}*

*عيد سعيد وكل سنة وأنتي طيبة وبألف خير يارب*

*وأنتي لا ’يستهان فيك ِ في هذا النوع من المسابقات*

*وكل التوفيق لك ِ حبيبتي* 

*الجميع عساكم من عواده وأيامكم سعيدة*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*أعزائي ممن يرغبون في مشاركتي* 
*بالنسبة للإضافة / التعديل على ماسبق طرحه :* 
** التسجيل للمشاركه بيوم الأثنين من الساعه 9:30 إلى الساعه 10:20ليلا ً* 
*ومو شرط عدد محدد من المشاركين .. وآخر وقت ومهلة للتسجيل هي الساعه 10:20 ليلا ً ... بعدها أعتذر لمن سيتأخر* 
*وكيفية التسجيل .. ببساطة أكتبوا أسمائكم والغرض أنني سأكتب قائمة بالأسماء كلها أحتاجها عند تصحيح كل جواب لأعرض على صاحب الإجابة الصحيحه الأسماء ليختار من بينها* 
*** بعد أن أطرح السؤال وأشير إلى صاحب أول جواب صحيح سأطرح عليه سؤالا ً عن من يريد أن يختار من المتسابقين ليستبعده وعليه أن يجيبني في رد ّ منفصل* 
**** المتسابق الذي يتم ّ إستبعاده لا بأس إن اراد البقاء في الصفحه لكن لا يحق له المشاركة بالإجابة*  
***** من يحرز جائزة يرى انه لن يستفيد منها خصوصا ً للمشاركين من خارج السعودية فلهم ثلاثة خيارات* 
*أ- أخذ الجائزة*  
*ب- إهداء الجائزة لعضو من الأعضاء*  
*ج- إستبدال الجائزة بنقاط تقييم ، والنقاط كما يلي لكل جائزة مستبدله* 
*اشتراك أنترنت شهر = 35 الف نقطة تقييم* 
*بطاقة سوا خمسين = 20 ألف نقطة تقييم* 
*بطاقة سوا عشرين = 10 آلاف نقطة تقييم* 
*بطاقة سوا عشرة = سبعة آلاف نقطة تقييم* 
****** تعديل بسيط أجريته وهو أن من سيقوم بتخصيص الأرقام للجوائز وكذلك إعطائها للفائز هو أخي شبكة الناصرة سيقوم بكل ذلك .. وأنا لا علاقة لي بعد تسليمه بيانات الجوائز لا علاقة لي بأي تخصيص لأرقام الجوائز ولا لاعطائها للفائزين .. وهذا ضمان لنزاهة المسابقه*  
******* الأسئلة متنوعة كيفا ً ومضمونا ً أي ّ أنها أسئلة قد تكون بثلاثة إختيارات ، وقد تكون صح وخطأ وقد تكون أسئلة بلا إختيارات*
*وهي أسئلة في جميع المجالات الثقافية* 
*أتمنى لكم جميعا التوفيق يارب*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

زاد حماسنا وترقبنا لهيك مسابقه

----------


## 7mammah

> *سورة الانسان*
> 
> 
> *اعشقها كثيراا هذه السورة..*



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*قرأت عنها جملة فوائد عظيمه من ضمنها أنها تقوي الروح والنفس* 

*فواظبت عليها يوميا ً * 

*لكن للاسف  تركتها من أشهر*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الله يباارك بعمرج حبيبتي انين*
*ماتوقعت خلصت الاسئله*
*كانت ممتعه وراائعه*
*حسيت حالي بامتحان وانتظر درجااتي*
*ان شاء الله اختار رقم 5*
*شكراا انين والله يعطيك العافيه*
*دمتي بعين الله*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*ماشاء الله اختيار  حلووو*


*عاد اتصدقين جد كنت باخر دقيقة قبل المسابقه* 

*اتخيلتج بتختارين رقم 5* 

*وغيرته من بطاقة 10 الى بطاقة 50* 


*والترتيب الأصلي  النهائي قبل بدأ المسابقة كان كما يلي * 


*1 = بطاقة سوا 10 ريال*

*2= بطاقة سوا 20 ريال*

*3= بطاقة سوا 100 ريال*

*4= 225 ألف نقطة تقييم*

*5= بطاقة سوا 50 ريال  =======> هذا هو إختيارك ِ*

*6 = بطاقة سوا  10 ريال*

*7 = 170 ألف نقطة تقييم*

*مبروووووك*

*وإذا حابة تغيري ماعندي مانع لثلاث مرات*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*مبروك شـــذى*

*وياليت تخبريني كيف المسابقه على المتسابق ؟*

*متعبه ؟*

*مناسبة الأسئلة ؟*

*هاتي انطباعج لأني لساتي اسوي تجارب* 

*وسيتم ّ الآن إرسال البطاقه برسالة على الخاص*

*دمتي في حفظ الله*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ماعندي تغيير*
*خلاص كل واحد ورزقه* 
*فهذا اختياري وهذا رزقي*
*الحمدلله*
*الفوز عندي تسجل اسمي بالمسابقه*
*والفرح اللي فيني شاركتج لساعه في الاسئله*
*روح السرعه كان عندي*
*معلومات متوااجده واسئله مطروحه*
*الحمدلله هي نعمة من ربي*
*توكلت عليه منذ قراءة اول سؤال*
*واروع سؤال عن كريم آل بيت محمد* 
*ومن هنا قررت على رقم 5 بأهل الكساء عليهم السلام*
*ربي يوفقج انين والله يعطيج الف عاافيه*
*دوووم افكارج واسئلتج حلوووه جداا*
*حمااك ربي من كل سوء*
*تحياتي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  

*لــقـــانــا الــقـــادم بعون الله مع الأخت العزيزة*  

*عيون*  
*وننتظر رد ّ عيون بالموافقه من عدمه*  
*وسأترك لها هي تحديد اليوم والوقت من الأسبوع القادم* 
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

الف الف مبـــــــــــروك شذى

----------


## الأمل الوردي

الف مبروووووووووووووووووك



ياشذاوي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الله يبارك فيكم عزيزاتي..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبروك شذاوي

تستاهلي كل خير

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

شذى غناتي الف مبروك
انين موفقه لكل خير
لاخلا ولاعدم نك يالغلا

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*مع  Sweet Magic*

*غدا ً الأثنين  الساعه 2:00 الظهر*

*والأسئلة أختارتها سويتي متنوعة*

----------


## Sweet Magic

انون حبيبتي   اليوم الاثنين 

غداً الثلاثاء 

دمتي بخير

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*سويتي  هاهاه*

*شوفي بس كيف ملخبطه*


*طيب قوليلي * 

*يلا جاهزة  ؟*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*طيب راح أغير بقانون المسابقه لساتي أسوي تجارب*

*بدل لا اعطيكي مهلة لكل سؤال* 

* فالقانون هو أنو تخلصي العشرة الأسئلة في حدود ساعة* 

*يعني الين 3:25  تكوني أنهيتي الإجابة على جميع العشرة اسئلة* 

*ومسموح الخطأ في سؤال واحد*


*نبدأ باول سؤال*


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*(( الــســـــؤال الأولـــ ))* 

*صاحب لقب ( فارس الشعراء وشاعر الفرسان ) هو :* 
*1- عنترة بن شداد* 

*2- على الزيبق المصرى*  
*3- ابو فراس الحمدانى*

----------


## Sweet Magic

هههههههههه

انون هذا كله من البرد 

جـــــــــاهزة

----------


## 7mammah

> هههههههههه
> 
> انون هذا كله من البرد 
> 
> جـــــــــاهزة



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*يلا طرحت اول سؤال*

*تلاقيه بآخر رد ّ بالصفحه السابقه*

----------


## Sweet Magic

اوكي  


عنرة ابن شداد

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*معليش غيري هادا الخيار* 

*واختاري من الاثنين الباقيين*

*مو عنتر بن شداد*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم  الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*يلا سويتي بانتظار اختيارك* 

*غير عنترة بن شداد*

----------


## Sweet Magic

علي الزيبق المصري

----------


## Sweet Magic

راح يقولو غششتيني 

انون 

 :embarrest:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*راح عليكي أول سؤال سويتي*

*هو أبو فراس الحمداني*

*لكن لسى قدامك تسعة تجاوبيهن* 


*والآن مع السؤال الثاني* 
*جزر ( هاينان )هى مجموعة من الجزر تتبع قارة :* 
*1- آسيا*

*2- أمريكا الجنوبية*  
*3- استراليا*

----------


## Sweet Magic

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *راح عليكي أول سؤال سويتي* 
> *هو أبو فراس الحمداني* 
> *لكن لسى قدامك تسعة تجاوبيهن* 
>  ان شاء الله اوفق في التسعه  
> 
> *والآن مع السؤال الثاني* 
> *جزر ( هاينان )هى مجموعة من الجزر تتبع قارة :* 
> ...



 

اسيــــــــــــــا

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

* برافو سويتي* 



*
1- آســـيـــا*

----------


## 7mammah

*بــســم الله الـرحـمـن الـرحـيــم* 

*السؤال رقم : 3* 
*حيوان كيسى ... يستوطن استراليا وتسمانيا .. طرفاه الأماميان صغيران .. الطرفان الخلفيان طويلان قويان .. يساعدان الحيوان على القفز بسرعة على الأرض .. كما يساعد الذيل العضلى على الاتزان فى أثناء القفز .. هذا الحيوان هو :* 
*1- الكنغر* 
*2- الأرنب الجبلى*  
*3- النطاط*

*فى انتظار الاجابة*

----------


## Sweet Magic

> *بــســم الله الـرحـمـن الـرحـيــم*
> 
> 
> *السؤال رقم : 3* 
> *حيوان كيسى ... يستوطن استراليا وتسمانيا .. طرفاه الأماميان صغيران .. الطرفان الخلفيان طويلان قويان .. يساعدان الحيوان على القفز بسرعة على الأرض .. كما يساعد الذيل العضلى على الاتزان فى أثناء القفز .. هذا الحيوان هو :* 
> *1- الكنغر* 
> *2- الأرنب الجبلى*  
> *3- النطاط* 
> 
> *فى انتظار الاجابة*



 
الكنغر

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

* برافو سويتي* 



*
1- الـكـنـغـر*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

* السؤال رقم : 4* 
*مـا أســـم أخـــت الإمـام الـرضـا عليه السلام ؟.؟؟* 
*1- فاطمه بنت الإمام الكاظم و ’تلقب بالمعصومه* 
*2- زينب بنت الإمام الكاظم و ’تلقب بالمعصومه* 
*3- ليلى بنت الإمام الكاظم و ’تلقب بالمعصومه* 
*فى انتظار الاجابة*

----------


## Sweet Magic

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * السؤال رقم : 4* 
> *مـا أســـم أخـــت الإمـام الـرضـا عليه السلام ؟.؟؟* 
> *1- فاطمه بنت الإمام الكاظم و ’تلقب بالمعصومه* 
> *2- زينب بنت الإمام الكاظم و ’تلقب بالمعصومه* 
> ...



 

 *1- فاطمه بنت الإمام الكاظم و ’تلقب بالمعصومه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

* برافو سويتي* 



*
1- فاطمه بنت الإمام الكاظم و ’تلقب بالمعصومه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*السؤال رقم : 5* 
*لعبة أنشأها الدكتور (جيمس نيز سميث ) فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ... عام 1891م ... وتلعب فى قاعات مغلقة بين فريقين .. يتألف كل منهما من خمسة لاعبين .. وطول الملعب 27م وعرضه 15م وتجرى المباراة من شوطين مدة كل منهما عشرون دقيقة لعباً .. ولا يتم احتساب الوقت بدل الضائع .. وهذه اللعبة هى:* 
*1- كرة القدم* 

*2- كرة السلة*  
*3- الكرة الطائرة*  

 

*فى انتظار الاجابة الصحيحة*

----------


## Sweet Magic

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *السؤال رقم : 5* 
> *لعبة أنشأها الدكتور (جيمس نيز سميث ) فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ... عام 1891م ... وتلعب فى قاعات مغلقة بين فريقين .. يتألف كل منهما من خمسة لاعبين .. وطول الملعب 27م وعرضه 15م وتجرى المباراة من شوطين مدة كل منهما عشرون دقيقة لعباً .. ولا يتم احتساب الوقت بدل الضائع .. وهذه اللعبة هى:* 
> *1- كرة القدم*  
> *2- كرة السلة* 
> ...



 
*2- كرة السلة*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

* برافو سويتي* 



*
2- كــرة الـسـلـّـة*

----------


## Sweet Magic

سؤال سهل  

النت عندي قطع

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

تقدير لظروف حالتك وتعبك سويتي

خليت أسئلتك ( 7 ) بس

وهذا السؤال ما قبل الأخير
 
*السؤال رقم : 6*
*عالم امريكى .. يعود إليه فضل اختراع التليفون ... وله اختراعات اخرى عديدة .. مثل الجهاز الخاص بالحديث المرئى .. لتعليم الصم والبكم .. وأول انتاج للحاكى .. كما اخترع (الفوترفون) .. والمقياس السمعى .. واسطوانات الحاكى .. (البيك آب) .. أسس مرصد الطبيعة الفلكية .. ورأس الجمعية الجغرافية الوطنية .. وهذا العالم هو :* 
*1- جراهام بل*

*2- توماس اديسون*  
*3- جاليليو*  
*يلا الاجابة واضحة*

----------


## Sweet Magic

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> تقدير لظروف حالتك وتعبك سويتي 
> خليت أسئلتك ( 7 ) بس 
> وهذا السؤال ما قبل الأخير 
> 
> 
> *السؤال رقم : 6*
> ...



 
*جراهام بل*

----------


## Sweet Magic

عادي حبيبتي 

انون  

مو لزم تقللي الاسئلة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

* برافو سويتي* 



*
1- جـــراهــام بــل*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*السؤال الأخير*
 
*السؤال رقم : 7* 
*هو المسئول عن تكييف نشاط الجسم .. ومواءمته لوظائفه المختلفة .. وتعمل مكوناته معاً لنقل الأحاسيس المختلفة الى الدماغ .. ونقل التعليمات الى اعضاء الجسم .. وهو يتكون من نصفين .. نصف مركزى وآخر طرفى .. وهذا الجهاز هو :*  
*1- الجهاز الهضمى* 

*2- الجهاز العصبى*  
*3- الجهاز التنفسى* 
**

----------


## Sweet Magic

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> *السؤال الأخير* 
> 
> *السؤال رقم : 7* 
> *هو المسئول عن تكييف نشاط الجسم .. ومواءمته لوظائفه المختلفة .. وتعمل مكوناته معاً لنقل الأحاسيس المختلفة الى الدماغ .. ونقل التعليمات الى اعضاء الجسم .. وهو يتكون من نصفين .. نصف مركزى وآخر طرفى .. وهذا الجهاز هو :*  
> *1- الجهاز الهضمى*  
> ...



 
*1- الجهاز العصبي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


░░▒▓███►ஐSweet Magic ஐ◄███▓▒░░ 
6 / 7 






*قبل إنتهاء الوقت بدقيقه خلصتي أسئلتك ِ كلها* 

*وبتمنى لك أنو تتوفقي في إخــتـيــار الـجــائــزة*  
*الـلـي فـي بـالـك وتـتـمـنيـهـا* 
*دحين سمي بالله و أختاريلك رقم من هادي الأرقـام* 
*وسأقوم بإرسال الجائزة لك ِ في رسالة خاصة* 
*في حالة كانت بطاقة* 



*  *

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

الف مبروك سويتي

تستاهلين كل خير

----------


## Sweet Magic

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> ░░▒▓███►ஐSweet Magic ஐ◄███▓▒░░ 
> 6 / 7 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

راح اختار //

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*إختيــــار موفق سويتي*

*سيتم إرسال الجايزة لك ِ برسالة على الخاص * 

*بعد قليل إن شاء الله*

*ومشكوووره على المشاركه الحلوووه*

*دمتي موفقه سويتي*

----------


## Sweet Magic

تسلمي  

انونه القمر 

يكفيني مشاركتك في متصفحك الرائع 

دمتي بخير

----------


## Sweet Magic

> الف مبروك سويتي
> 
> تستاهلين كل خير



 
تسلمي  نوارة 

غناتي  

والله يبارك في عمرك 

دمتي بخير

----------


## أموله

بلانتظآر .............

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*موعدنا الجاي بالأسبوع المقبل  مع*

*الوالد العزيز*

*ابو طارق*


*وراح تختلف الوضعيه مع الوالد من ناحية الجوايز* 

*فهو لن يستفيد من جوائز البطاقات*

*وستكون الجوائز الخاصه بالوالد كما يلي*


*000 000 1  نقطة تقييم* 

*000 750  نقطة تقييم*

*000 00 5  نقطة تقييم*

*000 250  نقطة تقييم*

*000 100  نقطة تقييم*

*وفي حال وافق الوالد  على المسابقة*

*فأرجو منه تحديد يوم ووقت مناسب له من الأسبوع المقبل*

*حسب ظروفه المناسبة*

*والمسابقه تستغرق ساعة أو اقل قليلا ً* 

*من عشرة أسئلة في أي مجال يختاره المتسابقه*

*وبإنتظااار رد ّ الوالد*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*أبنتي الغالية* 

*((أنين ))*

*اشكرك على اختيارك  لي واعتبره* 

*اكبر جائزة انالها* 

*لاكني ساعتذر ليس هروب من الاسئلة* 

*انما وكما تعلمي اني راجع من اداء مناسك الحج*

*واتقبل التهاني من الاهل والاصدقاء ولا يوجد عندي* 

*وقت محدد استطيع ان اتواجد فيه  وايضا سوف يكون* 

*عندي زائرين  لمدة 15  يوم  ابنتي وصهري وحفيدتي* 

*وسوف نسافر جميعا  بعد فترة لزيارة ابني* 

*لذلك * 

*لو تكرمتي ايتها الابنة الغالية في ان تؤجلي  دوري* 

*الى فترة لاحقة  سأكون لكي من الشاكرين* 

*انا ساتواجد  يوميا في المنتدى انما لا استطيع ان* 

*احدد وقت معين* 

*مع كل تقديري واحترامي  ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*والدي العزيز * 

*ابو طارق*


*سيتم تأجيل اللقاء هنا معك* 

*فكل ما ذكرته صحيح لا يترك لك مجالا ً  للمشاركة*

*ومرة أخرى حمدا ً لله على سلامتك والدي*

*وسلامي للإبنة ولصهرك وللحفيدة ولكل العائلة*

*ولنا معك عودة هنا  والدي*


*إحترامي وتقديري*

*إبنتك أنين*

----------

